# synchroniser mail



## tralalA (23 Mars 2007)

bonjour

j'ai un bête problème de gestion de messagerie électronique :
j'ai deux ordinateurs, un qui me sert tous les jours pour tout (un mac book pro avec os 10.4.9 ) un deuxième qui me sert occasionellement mais qui me sert bien quand même (un G4 avec os 10.3)
j'ai l'application Mail sur les deux ordi, tout est mis à jours tous les jours sur le portable, comment faire pour envoyer les infos de celui ci à mon gros G4 de bureau ? car quand je travaille dessus, voir tout à coup que j'ai 324 messages non lus, plus les nouvelles boites qui n'y apparaissent pas, ça me stresse énormément (d'autant plus que j'ai des infos parfois importantes sur les mails)


merci
marie

Je déplace ton post dans Internet


----------



## Alycastre (23 Mars 2007)

Payant, mais cela r&#233;pond &#224; ta question: un compte .mac !!! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2007)

Il y a ca et aussi r&#233;flechir &#224; ta gestion de messagerie
Est ce indispensable d'avoir necessairement tous les messages sur les 2 machines #1 et #2?

ne peux tu pas envisager de par exemple , sans frais,  " filtrer" ?
et receptionner sur l'ordi le moins utilis&#233;#  2 que les messages importants ( ou copie de ceux ci:
via  r&#233;expedier depuis #1  sur un compte tampon qui lui sera ger&#233; par le Mail de la machine 2)


----------



## blaco (23 Mars 2007)

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué... :sleep: 
Sur plus de 300 messages, combien de pourriels? Si tu as besoin vraiment des 2 ordinateurs avec tous les massages OK, sinon le mieux, comme te le conseille pascalformac et comme je fais, c'est de les transférer sur une adresse pour ça (moi j'ai un site, alors je peux faire autant d'adresse que je veux) mais tu peux faire une adresse gratuite pour les transferts et ainsi "filtrer" tes courriels.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2007)

sinon n'importe quelle  adresse IMAP devrait faire  l'affaire


Solution que personnellement je n'ai pas retenue
Mais c'est parce que j'aime bien jouer avec gmail et ses atouts
et que imap et Mail booooof
----
je donne un exemple
je recois des messages sur Mac1 dans Mail &#224; adresse at faidotcom

certains- pas tous- je me dis " tiens j'en aurai peut etre besoin plus tard  sur Mac 2"
Je renvoie ces messages l&#224; sur un compte gmail ( configur&#233; dans le Mail du Mac2)
et je ne renvoie pas les autres

Pourquoi gmail?
A cause des ses multiples atouts dont ici principalement  2

*je peux PR&#201;-classer les messages &#224; l'envoi 
par exemple avec _monadresse _at gmail
je peux y envoyer des messages &#224; cette adresse 
mais aussi adress&#233; &#224; monadresse +urgent at gmail
ou monadresse +boulot
ou
monadresse+archiver

etc etc
en reception  des filtres ( regles) bas&#233;s sur des mots classent en sous dossiers ou en multitags

autre avantage 
en ligne ou via Mail on peut r&#233;pondre &#224; l'expediteur original en utilisant l'adresse d'origine ( faidotcom)

et bientot on pourra tout gerer (reception-envoid'autres adresses Pop)  dpiuis gmail

A noter
laposte offre aussi ce genre d'options ( ou approchant)


----------

